# Ehiem gave out during water change.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if any one have experience their Eheim 2213 "gassing out" during water changes and require you to prime it again?
I don't know why, but my 2 months old Ehiem some how craped out during water changes and I didn't know about it. It's so called "reliability" reputation made me complacent of the fact it stop working during water changes.
As a result, I lost 6 zebra pleco juvies, 20+ other zebra juvies where within an inch of their death.
I lost 42 Crystal shrimps. 15 of those was carrying eggs and 6 cherry shrimps. I don't know if I will get any more casualties today. But the water stinks, and the crystal shrimps and zebra plecos where trying to craw out of the water. Some even climb on top of the spray bar out of the water.
I am devastaged and this is the first canister filter I've ever used. Is it a common thing that your canister filter just stop working and requires priming during water change?
I am really really upset right now, and want to sue Eheim or something. I truely regret that I replace my Hydro sponge with the Eheim 2213. I had thought that this may be an improvement over a sponge filter. But it brought me nothing buy dead fish and suffering.

Edit: spellings and grammars

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Crap zebra...I'm not sure what to tell you as I've never encountered issues w/any canister filter stopping due to gassing out after a water change. The only time that I encounter gas build up in a canister filter after a water change is when it's due for a cleaning. The Eheim w/the topside motor and bottom intake shouldn't have a "gas" issue to stop it from working. It should just "burp" it out.

Sorry for your loss and I'm as stumped as you are.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am so sorry that happened!

I have never had an issue like that before.. And with an ehiem.. Wtf?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Yupp. It happened to me once too. I hand't properly primed the filter and there were quite a few air bubbles in there, they all collected along the top at the same time and made a situation where I had 2" of pressurized air sitting on top of water in the can and this stopped water flow.

I don't think its possible that the gassing out itself caused this problem, as even 65 gallons of water straight out of the tap gasses out less than 200cm3 IME. I think its possible you had a lot of air in the can already and it was somehow agitated into the position where it blocked water flow.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Thats caused either by allowing the water level to get too low stopping the suction or creating a lot of bubbles during the refilling which get sucked into the filter.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you for the reply people.
I got rid of the Eheim and went back to my sponge.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

